# Gpu-z memory temp



## Solaris17 (Mar 3, 2021)

The mouse over there indicates it's the tj of the highest chip, but are these sensors in the chips themselves or just near them?


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 3, 2021)

I spoke to the mouse over there, and he whispered back: 








						NVIDIA GPUs Have Hotspot Temperature Sensors Like AMD
					

NVIDIA GeForce GPUs feature hotspot temperature measurement akin to AMD Radeon ones, according to an investigative report by Igor's Lab. A beta version of HWInfo already supports hotspot measurement. As its name suggests, the hotspot is the hottest spot on the GPU, measured from a network of...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 3, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> but are these sensors in the chips themselves or just near them?


They are inside the chips, it's a feature of the memory chip


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 21, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> They are inside the chips, it's a feature of the memory chip




any chance we can get system ram temperature readout in gpu-z? that's the only thing that hwinfo has that gpu-z doesn't that I need. would eliminate amount of programs i need   gpu-z has everything i care about now, cpu temp, resize bar, gpu info's, now i just want to keep an eye on my system ram temps to make sure it doesn't break 41 celsius ever.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 21, 2021)

Which platform/memory?


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 21, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Which platform/memory?



x570 ddr4 ram.  and i did not realize it would require you to do it for ever specific platform - so nm lol that is probably a lot of work. no worries mate.


----------

